# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde rib, koude of warmte?

## richardkaruntu

kan ik hier ijsblokjes gebruiken op het pijnlijke gedeelte of moet ik juist wat warmtezalf gebruiken?

----------


## ikke64

Hoi richard,

Een late reactie, maar bij elke kneuzing is koelen de eerste hulp!!!!!! Dit kan enkele malen per dag de eerste 48 uur. Daarna kun je, enkele malen per dag, warm en koud afwisselen. Dit versneld het opruimen van het vrije bloed en andere afval stoffen tussen/in het weefsel, waardoor er een sneller herstel mogelijk is.

Dit laatste kun je nu nog toepassen.

Gr Ikke

----------

